# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Как перепрошить биос на матери ASUS P7P55 LX

## PORSHEvchik

Родная прошивка 1102, надо поставить 1201, это первое. Второе: не могу понять что и где надо в биосе нажать, чтоб включить 1600 для оперативы, а то она только на 1333 выставляется. в мануале написано что надо что-то связанное с DRAM O.C. в биосе запустить или включить. Но мануал такой скудный, что нифига не пойму.
Мать: ASUS P7P55 LX
Оператива: Kingston 4x2GB DDR3-1600 CL9 240-Pin DIMM(KHX1600C9AD3B1/2G)
Процессор: Intel i5 650 3.20 Socket 1156, Clarkdale

Если не сложно, помогите перепрошить и настроить биос.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alexey P.

1. Раз не уверены в успешном обновлении биоса по инструкции, видимо, не стоит его делать. Толку от него почти нуль, а риск загубить железку есть. Версия 1102 - предпоследняя, в последней поправлено лишь зависание при длительном нажатии клавиши на USB мыши или клавиатуре. Если Вы с таким не сталкивались - можно и не задумываться об этом обновлении.
2. Ваш процессор не поддерживает 1600 для памяти.
http://ark.intel.com/products/43546/...ache-3_20-GHz)
Memory Types	DDR3-1066/1333

----------

PORSHEvchik

----------


## PORSHEvchik

уже давно прочитал ответ, но не было возможности написать. А какой тогда следующий процессор который поддержит частоту оперативки и как по вашему, нормальная ли комбинация матери, оперативы и проца мною собрана, или что-то можно было сделать намного лучше для производительности. Системный диск OCZ Agility 3(AGT3-25SATA3-90G. Правда мне кажется что скорость чтения\записи диска как-то далековата от указанной. Не могли-бы помочь настроить биос под правильную работу матери?

----------


## PORSHEvchik

эээээээ, Я тут случайно обратил внимание на один из параметров процессора, он на 64Битную систему. А Я на 32 зарядил. Много теряю, или в целом пофигу, или всё-же лучше на 64 перевести?

----------


## PORSHEvchik

Посоветуйте. Переходить на 64 или остаться на 32?

----------

